# jack dee, what a fud!



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Was watching 8 out of 10 cats. Seriously who let's this man on the telly. He is about as funny as AIDS.

They ask a guy on the show, mixed race south African, black white parents. I'm guessing this guy who lived through apartheid with mixed race parents has had a hard time of it regarding race, to put on a "full body umbrella" basically a novelty transparent umbrella that covers the whole body,

Jack fud Dee. "it looks like a see through Ku Klux Klan outfit"

The poor guy couldn't get the thing off fast enough and the rest of the crew pretended nothing happened I'm guessing in the vein hope that nobody noticed.

Really? Wtf!


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Didn't see it.
Tbh I think JD is quite funny, and if the guy was from any other country I think that joke would've been too.

But he wasn't, so maybe a line was crossed. :roll:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I saw it and didn't notice any reaction from the South African guy. When I read this thread, I went back and watched that specific bit and I still can't see any controversy. after JD made the comment (which wasn't particularly funny, or particularly offensive) the guy carried on messing with the umbrella and said something along the lines of "this thing's fantastic", then eventually took it off (he certainly wasn't in any rush due to JDs comment). I'm not sure he even heard JDs joke, as there were other things going on at the time, namely Josh Widdicombe and Jon Richardson trying to get into the tandem onesie.

Basically, I think the whole section fell a bit flat because no one had anything funny to say about the props they were given, apart from Sean Lock when he got his booze tie. Jack Dee isn't great on panel shows, but he didn't offend anyone that I saw.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Well to me it looked like one of them. "Shit did he actually just say that, pretend it didn't happen" moments.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

It's a pre recorded show and they'll have edited plenty of other stuff out, so if they'd wanted to lose that bit they could easily have done it.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I think Brian is correct*

*This is my latest attempt to stop being called a bully and rude by a couple of members on here.

Ps Havent seen it :wink:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Spandex said:


> It's a pre recorded show and they'll have edited plenty of other stuff out, so if they'd wanted to lose that bit they could easily have done it.


Whatever.

I still think that it was inappropriate.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

jamman said:


> I think Brian is correct*
> *This is my latest attempt to stop being called a bully and rude by a couple of members on here.
> Ps Haven't seen it :wink:


 Have you just got off 'the naughty step?'


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Jack Dee's great on Sorry - best replacement for Humph but I wish Humph was still going - both dead pan.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I don't find him very funny really. Watchable but not belly-achingly funny like Greg Davis or Sean Lock.
I also don't think any KKK comment is going to affect a south african? They suffered under apartheid, not american slavery.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

jamman said:


> I think Brian is correct*
> 
> *This is my latest attempt to stop being called a bully and rude by a couple of members on here.
> 
> Ps Havent seen it :wink:


Lol


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Skeee said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > I think Brian is correct*
> ...


Seems stuck to my bum mad monkey :wink:


----------



## fiftyish (Oct 6, 2010)

John-H said:


> Jack Dee's great on Sorry - best replacement for Humph but I wish Humph was still going - both dead pan.


+one


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

jamman said:


> I think Brian is correct*
> 
> *This is my latest attempt to stop being called a bully and rude by a couple of members on here.
> 
> Ps Havent seen it :wink:


Your fooling no-one 

J
xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

jamman said:


> Skeee said:
> 
> 
> > Have you just got off 'the naughty step?'
> ...


 Think we've had enough bums on The Forum this week, don't you? :roll:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Lollypop86 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > I think Brian is correct*
> ...


 :roll:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

fiftyish said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Dee's great on Sorry - best replacement for Humph but I wish Humph was still going - both dead pan.
> ...


Suppose each to their own, I personally just don't find him funny.

Same with Ricky Jerveis or however you spell it. Never laughed at him in my life. I didn't watch the first series of an idiot abroad as I assumed he would be in it. Glad by accident I started watching one and realised he's not actually part of the show.

I've watched them all now, Karl Pilkington is infinitely funnier. Comedy genius.


----------



## Jay89 (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm going to agree. I think the guy is an absolute prick. Not even slightly amusing, just seems to have his head wedged up his own arse. It's not an act either as I met him when I worked in a theatre and he was the same jumped up little prick at all times


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Jay89 said:


> I'm going to agree. I think the guy is an absolute prick. Not even slightly amusing, just seems to have his head wedged up his own arse. It's not an act either as I met him when I worked in a theatre and he was the same jumped up little prick at all times


 Don't hold back. If you don't like him why not just come out and say so! :lol:



brian1978 said:


> Suppose each to their own, I personally just don't find him funny.
> Same with Ricky Jerveis or however you spell it. Never laughed at him in my life. I didn't watch the first series of an idiot abroad as I assumed he would be in it. Glad by accident I started watching one and realised he's not actually part of the show.
> I've watched them all now, Karl Pilkington is infinitely funnier. Comedy genius.


 Gervais can have a 'unique' SOH sometimes. However Pilkington is indeed immensely funny! I'd love to meet him out of character to see if it really is an act or not.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Skeee said:


> Jay89 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to agree. I think the guy is an absolute prick. Not even slightly amusing, just seems to have his head wedged up his own arse. It's not an act either as I met him when I worked in a theatre and he was the same jumped up little prick at all times
> ...


I've a feeling Pilkington is just like that. He would have to be one hell of an actor to convincingly keep that character up.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

brian1978 said:


> I've a feeling Pilkington is just like that. He would have to be one hell of an actor to convincingly keep that character up.


 That's my original thought. But then what if he's like some of the past greats, Les Dawson, Tony Hancock, Spike Milligan etc.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Pilkington is great. He comments in a way you just know can't be made up. Listen to him on the podcasts they did a few years back and it's genius.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Whether or not he is funny is a matter of opinion so none of us are right.

He is an old school 90's comedian, like Punt/Dennis, Stewart Lee etc. They're all pretty high brow stuff. Lead Balloon was excellent.

I find hardly any comics funny these days. Mostly it's just inane observational humour and punnery, nothing very intelligent about it. 8 out 10 cats is good because John Richardson is an exception to the rule and Sean Lock is also old school. Most of the guests are tossers. Widdecombe? Millican? bah.

Then again I am an old bastard despite being *only* 35.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Gone Ape said:


> Whether or not he is funny is a matter of opinion so none of us are right.
> 
> He is an old school 90's comedian, like Punt/Dennis, Stewart Lee etc. They're all pretty high brow stuff. Lead Balloon was excellent.
> 
> ...


Can't beat Kevin bridges, was watching him last night was utterly in stitches.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

OK!


----------



## frankie1888 (Nov 16, 2012)

FUD.

A great scottish word! And aye, Jack Dee is without a doubt a big one at that!


----------

